# Amount of rest between sets makes no difference to strength progression



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2015)

If you’ve just started doing strength training and are short of time, then Brazilian sports scientists at the University of Brasilia have good news for you. The amount of time you rest between sets does not affect your progress. So strength training doesn’t have to take much time. The researchers got 34 male students, all

*Read More...*


----------

